# Argon FAT



## Bodenprobe (20. September 2013)

Gibt es schon etwas zu berichten?
Wer hat eins bestellt? Was kommt dran? Eher ein Gag als ernstzunehmendes Rad? 
....


----------



## Elfriede (21. September 2013)

Warum sollte es ein Gag sein? Gib doch einfach mal bei Google den Begriff "Fatbike" ein und du wirst sehen, dass es durchaus seine Fahrer und Fangemeinde hat bzw. findet. Es ist halt nur die Frage, ob auch die Mitglieder des Nicolaiunterforums mit dem Bike etwas anfangen können. Ich vermute eher weniger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (21. September 2013)

Nun ja, viele "Gags" haben eine treue Fangemeinde in der Nische. 

Der Teil meiner Fragestellungen ist aber überhaupt nicht despektierlich gemeint. Sondern soll den Charakter eines FAT Bikes durch eine lebhafte Diskussion darstellen. Denn für den "Normalbiker" erscheinen FAT-Bikes ja mehr oder weniger jetzt erst ernsthaft auf dem Radar. 2014 muss offenbar jeder Hersteller ein solches Bike anbieten. Natürlich soll eine Diskussion auch durchaus aus dem Blickwinkel eingefleischter Nicolai-Anwender geschehen. Oder aus dem Blickwinkel der Fahrer normaler Mountainbikes. Denn die in der Nische sind ja bereits überzeugt. 

Also: Gag in diesem Sinne meint nicht ob's schlecht oder gut ist, sondern z.B. wo liegen evtl. Nutzungsbereiche die normale MTBs nicht besser abdecken, oder ähnlich oder anders.

Und ich überlege mir übrigens eine Anschaffung als spassiges Urbanbike.


----------



## Elfriede (21. September 2013)

Ab in den Winterurlaub:

http://fat-bike.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Fat-bike.com-Fat-Bike-Birkie-Starting-line.jpg


----------



## kephren23 (22. September 2013)

die 227 sieht mega fett aus!


----------



## Bodenprobe (22. September 2013)

Jau, ich würde sagen das ist ein 4,8er Reifen.


----------



## drurs (23. September 2013)

Apropo, 
war das Filmchen schonmal verlinkt hier irgendwo? Find ich sehr spaßig, erst die 29''/650b typen und dan kommt Schneidi ..

[ame="http://vimeo.com/73048470"]NICOLAI - Fat Tire Bike 2014 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Bodenprobe (23. September 2013)

Jau, nettes Video.

Man sieht aber auch, dass das Bike ganz schön "rumhoppelt", effizient sieht anders aus. Sieht in jedem Falle nach Gaudi aus.


----------



## Bodenprobe (23. September 2013)

Wer hat sich denn eins bestellt? Oder gehen die alle nach Japan und England und sonstwo


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2013)

ich hab einzZ bestellt


----------



## der-gute (23. September 2013)

Sicha not in ekstralartsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (23. September 2013)

neee in FAT.


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2013)

nö.... latürlich ün eessss


----------



## Bodenprobe (23. September 2013)

Du muss ja auch...irgendwie...?


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2013)

müssen muss ich gar nichts


----------



## Bodenprobe (23. September 2013)

....hehe, aber irgendwie dann doch...

...oder für'n Kunden...


----------



## kephren23 (23. September 2013)

er muss nicht aber er kann auch nicht anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. September 2013)

ne is schon für mich 

@kephie.... genau


----------



## Bodenprobe (23. September 2013)

Iss genau das richtige für Beerfelden...ein paar satte...Sprünge bieten dann die einmalige Gelegenheit, auch mal die Baumkronen von oben zu sehen...


----------



## acid-driver (1. Oktober 2013)

Bisschen Helium inne Reifen und ab gehts


----------



## elFloppero (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab auch eins bestellt! Auslieferung voraussichtlich KW43. Yeeees! 
 @guru39: In welcher Farbe hast du's bestellt und wie baust du es auf?

FATigste Grüße


----------



## Bodenprobe (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde in der KW 43 auch eins bekommen. Ich bin aber noch Zweifler ob man was damit anfangen kann......


----------



## elFloppero (5. Oktober 2013)

Haha, ja ein Kumpel von mir meinte neulich auch, als ich ihm Fotos vom  Argon FAT gezeigt habe: "wieder so ein Bike, dass kein Mensch braucht!" 
Aber  als ich ihm das Video aus Post #7  gezeigt habe, meinte er: "Damn! Würde  mich ja doch interessieren, wie sich das Teil fährt..." 

Naja,  ich hab mich sofort in den Hobel verliebt, als ich hier im Forum den  Bericht über das FAT auf der Eurobike gesehen habe. Ich hab dann gleich  den Vincent Stoyhe angeschrieben, weil er gar so schön im Beitrag  referiert hat. 
 @Bodenprobe Wie sieht denn dein geplanter Aufbau aus?


----------



## Bodenprobe (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde, gerade in #7  sieht man, das das Ganze eher nicht wirklich effektiv ist im Sinne von reiner Performance...hoppelt wie ein Häschen. Fully passt für dieses Gelände viel besser. Kann aber trotzdem sehr spaßig sein, muss ja nicht immer das Performanceoptimum sein um Spass zu haben.

Wie ich es aufbaue....tjaaaa weiß noch nicht so genau...

Nicht schlagen, aber ich will es erst mal Urban Bike aufbauen. Wobei der Unterschied zum MTB-Aufbau wohl lediglich bei den Reifen und beim Antrieb liegen wird. Reifen sind eh Tauschobjekte, bleibt der Antrieb: 1x10/11 oder 2x10/3x10

Die Restteile sind beim Nicolai Aufbau schon recht gut zusammengestellt. Das hätte ich im wesentlich auch so gemacht. Hope Naben, Marge Lite Felgen, Tretlager weiß ich noch nicht: Truvative, Race Face oder Hope. Da weiß ich aber wegen der Kompatibilität zu Kurbeln noch nix. Reifen dürfte im Vergleich zur Qualität guter normal breiter MTB-Reifen eher bitter sein. Bei mir kommen erst mal Black Floyd drauf. Für den Wald...keine Ahnung.


----------



## Bodenprobe (5. Oktober 2013)

Leer


----------



## elFloppero (30. Oktober 2013)

Der UPS-Mann hat mir heute meins vorbeigebracht! 

Semipermeable yellow glaze mit red extra love. Da freut er sich grad wie ein kleines Kind drüber!!!!!!!!!!! Nur die Frau hat grad gemeckert, dass schon wieder der nächste Rahmen im Wohnzimmer steht. Ja mei, ist halt 

Vorerst mal ein paar Handyfotos:





































*Die Farbe ist so pornös und übertrieben geil!!! Wie sieht's bei euch aus? Wer hat sein FAT auch schon geliefert bekommen?*


----------



## kephren23 (30. Oktober 2013)

Traumhaft!!!
Naja bissl Schimpfe is doch okay . Dann weiß man das man alles richtig gemacht hat.
Sieht doch in jedem Wohnzimmer gut aus!
Viel Spaß bei aufbauen und fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (31. Oktober 2013)

Äh...goil!
Warum hab' ich gestern keinen Anruf von meinem Bikladen bekommen?


----------



## hoodride (31. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön!!
Der Lack ist der Wahnsinn! 
Schade, dass deine Frau so unglücklich ist.
Wenn es eurer Beziehung hilft und ich sie damit glücklich machen kann würd ich dir den Rahmen abnehmen!!
Macht sich in meinem Wohnzimmer bestimmt gut.


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2013)

Hab jetzt auch mein Argon FaP "For all Puff" Baik bekommen


----------



## Zaskar01 (4. November 2013)

Wie funktioniert die Bestellung über den Ordergenerator?

Ich bzw. mein Rechner hört immer nach DHL auf.


----------



## kephren23 (4. November 2013)

@guru39
Jetzt einmal aufpolieren bitte 
Sieht FAT aus  das FAP.


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @guru39
> Jetzt einmal aufpolieren bitte


----------



## kephren23 (4. November 2013)

Is doch ein FAP?! Das muss funkeln wie ne Bordelltür!


----------



## Zaskar01 (4. November 2013)

Darf ich nochmal auf meine Frage verweisen. Und wieviel von den 60 sind noch verfügbar, weiss das zufällig jemand?

Ich hab am WE das Okay bekommen


----------



## kephren23 (4. November 2013)

Dachte der ordergenerator is off?!
Einfach übern rainer bestellen  
Wieviel weg sind weiß wohl nur Nicolai selbst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elFloppero (4. November 2013)

Am besten, du rufst dort an. Ich hab damals gleich nach der Eurobike mit Vince telefoniert. Damals meinte er, dass es zwei Chargen gibt und ich wohl zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch in der ersten Charge dabei war.
Anruf macht sowieso Sinn, da mir Vince damals noch mit der Auswahl der Rahmengröße, Ausfallenden, etc. geholfen hat.


----------



## Zaskar01 (4. November 2013)

Okay, dann ruf ich morgen da man an. Danke, euch.


----------



## svennox (4. November 2013)

@guru39 ....dein RAW-FATY-NICOLAI_ARGON-RAHMEN......genau so lassen! 
ALSO.....nichts da mit Lack, pulver etc. usw. ...nur Klarlack rauf, fertig !!! 

..freue mich schon auf das fertige komplettBike, bitte schonmal jetzt...um geile Bilder 

ps. ..mich würde auch interessieren, wie ich an so einen Rahmen ran komme,
UND ob die wirkl. begrenzt sind in der Stückzahl ? 
..denn die werden doch sowieso erst nach Bestellung gefertigt, oder ???


----------



## Zaskar01 (4. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Dachte der ordergenerator is off?!
> ...



Ist er auch.  Ich hatte noch eine Offline verfügbare Version auf dem Rechner.  Deshalb kam ich wohl auch nie weiter als bis DHL


----------



## kephren23 (4. November 2013)

Ihhh doch kein klarlack !

Wie gesagt einfach mal beim Rainer fragen, ich hörte das geht am einfachsten und schnellsten!


----------



## gruftidrop (4. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch mein Argon FaP "For all Puff" Baik bekommen




Soll ich eine Dose Unterbodenschutz oder Hammerite
mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. November 2013)

Das Ding is´n Panzer, da braucht man nichts zu schützen


----------



## kephren23 (4. November 2013)

nen polierter Puff-Panzer


----------



## gruftidrop (4. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> nen polierter Puff-Panzer


 Volltreffer!!
Den Puffpanzer schaue ich mir morgen mal an.


----------



## kephren23 (4. November 2013)

okay der Rainer scheint sich ja zu streuben, also biete ich ihm mal an, das ich es für ihn mit Hand poliere, das wird ne Sauerei .

Kostenfrei natürlich, nur Versandkosten oder ein Hin- und Rücktiket  und zwei Übernachtungen bei Volker! 

Muss doch mal nen richtiges Puffbaik geben!


----------



## Zaskar01 (4. November 2013)

ähm ... vorhin ganz vergessen. 

Frag ich am Telefon einfach nach Rainer?


----------



## kephren23 (4. November 2013)

aso bei Rainer im Wurzelpuff anrufen, zur Zeit gibts da glaub ich nur den Rainer 

http://www.wurzelpuff.de/


----------



## Zaskar01 (4. November 2013)

Ich Dummerle hätte doch glatt in Lübrechtsen angerufen. 

Verschickt der Puff seine Mädels durch die gesamte Republik?


----------



## Zaskar01 (4. November 2013)

So Nummer ist gespeichert. Danke.


----------



## gruftidrop (4. November 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Ich Dummerle hätte doch glatt in Lübrechtsen angerufen.
> 
> Verschickt der Puff seine Mädels durch die gesamte Republik?



 Der verschickt die Schönheiten vermutlich bis zum 
Rand der Galaxie.


----------



## Zaskar01 (4. November 2013)

Solange er sie nicht einreitet.

Die erste Nacht gehört dem Eigentümer.

Ich glaub eine Selbstabholung ist dem Schätzchen angemessener.  Muss bloss schauen, wie ich das dann mache.

Dann macht das Rummäkeln auch viel mehr Spass!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (4. November 2013)

Ich hätte hier noch einen Farbvorschlag der dem FaP gerecht wird

http://www.fusselshop.de/product_info.php?info=p1307_Porno-Flakes-Brown-Sugar-100g.html


----------



## elFloppero (4. November 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Ich Dummerle hätte doch glatt in Lübrechtsen angerufen.


 @Zaskar01 Also ich meinte tatsächlich den Vinc von Nicolai in Lübbrechtsen. Genauer gesagt Vincent Stoyhe, stellvertr. Geschäftsführer / COO.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Vincent Stoyhe*[/FONT]
            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] _[email protected]_ 
*CALL:*     +49 (0) 5185 60 266 111

Wie gesagt, Vincent war super nett am Telefon und hat mich mit Input zu den Specs etc. versorgt. 

Falls du dort anrufst, könntest du ja auch gleich mal direkt nachfragen, wie viele es denn noch gibt. Und im besten Falle kannst du uns das dann ja hier mitteilen.  Würde mich nämlich auch interessieren... 
[/FONT]


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2013)

svennox schrieb:


> ..freue mich schon auf das fertige komplettBike, bitte schonmal jetzt...um geile Bilder



Danke für die vorab Blumen ...aber mein FAP wird wohl nur ein schlichtes kleines Panzerchen 

Das ganze kann auch noch ne gute Weile dauern da ich mir, wenn ich ehrlich bin, noch keine Gedanken über den Aufbau gemacht habe und vermutlich ein paar Teile aus der Restekiste verwenden werde.

Eins ist aber sicher.... in diesen Radständer wird es nicht mehr passen


----------



## Bodenprobe (4. November 2013)

Passen die Reifen eigentlich in irgend einen Heckträger??


----------



## Simbl (4. November 2013)

Ich hab noch nen Raw Lenker. Tausch gegen Bier


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Passen die Reifen eigentlich in irgend einen Heckträger??




ich schätze mal dass dieser 
hier passen könnte


----------



## Bodenprobe (4. November 2013)

...nä, nicht lang genug. Hätte ich doch bloß den Klappradmechanismus mitgeordert!


----------



## Zaskar01 (5. November 2013)

Hochkant?


----------



## svennox (5. November 2013)

@guru39 ..sorry, aber ich stehe ausschließl. nur auf Mädels..und nehme wenn....nur solche Bikeständer,
aber stimmt schon, ein FATYBike wird sich so nicht parken lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (5. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>


Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der dachte "der Rahmen macht die Beine ganz schön breit" ^^
Also gut aufgehoben, im Puff, das ganze...


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2013)




----------



## guru39 (8. November 2013)

Die ersten Teile sind eingetroffen


----------



## Freeerider81 (8. November 2013)

Fat!


----------



## Bodenprobe (8. November 2013)

...weisses Felgenband, sehe ich das richtig? .....am RAW-Rahmen?


----------



## guru39 (8. November 2013)

Was findest du daran verwerflich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (8. November 2013)

Verwerflich ist da gar nichts dran. Aber zu silber und  schwarz passt weiß für meinen Geschmack irgendwie nicht. Aber natürlich absolut subjektiv!


----------



## guru39 (9. November 2013)

Dann ist´s ja gut  Ich hab noch blaues und schwarzes Felgenband da.

Das ist also verhandelbar


----------



## Bodenprobe (9. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dann ist´s ja gut  Ich hab noch blaues und schwarzes Felgenband da.
> 
> Das ist also verhandelbar



...hehehe, ich weiß aber jetzt schon, dass die Verhandlungen zwischen Deinem einen und anderen Ich ganz schnell zu schwarz führen werden.
...oder grün oder blau oder rot.....weiß wird schnell durchfallen wirste sehen.


----------



## guru39 (9. November 2013)

Meine Fav´s sind im Moment weiß oder blau.....mal sehn.

Schwarz kommt nicht dran, ich möchte etwas Kontrast in der Felge haben.


----------



## Bodenprobe (9. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Schwarz kommt nicht dran, ich möchte etwas Kontrast in der Felge haben.



Ja finde ich auch, die Lochfelgen müsste man eigentlich optisch nutzen. 

Ich mach wohl ne banale unkreative "Prospektkopie", BonBon-Bike; hatte mich Hals über Kopf entschieden doch eins zu nehmen und musste schnell bestellen um noch in die 43 KW zu kommen...kam irgendwie so schnell nicht zu einem anderen Ergebnis. 

...aber dieses durchsichtige Atomkrieg-gelb mit dem RAW drunter geht in Ordnung, falls man kein Problem mit Farbe hat. 

Warum nimmst Du eigentlich die Rolling Darryl statt der Marge Lite


----------



## guru39 (9. November 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Warum nimmst Du eigentlich die Rolling Darryl statt der Marge Life



Dummheit, Unerfahrenheit mit dem Thema! Nenn es wie du willst.

Als ich bestellt hatte hab ich dann auch gesehen das es da was leichteres gibt.

Wie heißt es so schön...versuch macht kluch


----------



## WODAN (10. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dann ist´s ja gut  Ich hab noch blaues und schwarzes Felgenband da.
> 
> Das ist also verhandelbar



Wird auf jeden Fall FETT!!!


----------



## Zaskar01 (10. November 2013)

elFloppero schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Falls du dort anrufst, könntest du ja auch gleich mal direkt nachfragen, wie viele es denn noch gibt. Und im besten Falle kannst du uns das dann ja hier mitteilen.  Würde mich nämlich auch interessieren...
> [/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]



Ich habe jetzt erstmal direkte Verbindung zum Puff aufgenommen. Guru hat mir mit seinen ukrainischen Lieferanten mehr gepunktet  Nein, im Ernst, ich möchte halt ein Komplettrad, daher der Puff.

Eventuell könnte sich ja Vinc oder Guru zur Verfügbarkeit hier äussern.


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2013)

Ich hab heute mal das Hinterrad eingespeicht  




Morgen ist das vordere dran 



Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Eventuell könnte sich ja Vinc oder Guru zur Verfügbarkeit hier äussern.



https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...V5MzBoRGc&hl=de&single=true&gid=1&output=html


----------



## psychoo2 (11. November 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibts 2014 erstmal keine Argon FAT mehr :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. November 2013)

Etwas zu viel gefuttert 

















14,45Kg.

Geändert wird noch der Schalthebel und die Kefü.


----------



## der-gute (15. November 2013)

goilissimo


----------



## Freeerider81 (15. November 2013)

Echt ein geiles Teil! 

Jetzt noch ne German-A Gabel rein und ich könnte mir sowas auch als Winterhardtail vorstellen! Macht sicher Laune auf der DH und den coolen Strecken bei euch!


----------



## Bodenprobe (15. November 2013)

Tip Top! 
Das weiße Felgenband passt übrigens doch, hätte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## gruftidrop (15. November 2013)

Hammerteil


----------



## guru39 (15. November 2013)

Danke  

Wenn es fertig ist wird´s eingesaut   ..... was ich mich aber
schon die ganze Zeit über frage, was mache ich wenn ich im Wald nen Platten habe  
Ich glaube das ich einen größeren Rucksack brauch.....


----------



## OldSchool (15. November 2013)

Auf jeden Fall fat.


----------



## kephren23 (16. November 2013)

Hammergeil


----------



## gruftidrop (16. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Wenn es fertig ist wird´s eingesaut   ..... was ich mich aber
> schon die ganze Zeit über frage, was mache ich wenn ich im Wald nen Platten habe
> Ich glaube das ich einen größeren Rucksack brauch.....



Einfach mit der ADAC - Karte winken. Dann erscheint ein gelber Engel  und Du wirst sofort geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (16. November 2013)

@Guru, schickes teil.  Aber warum kein Tune Naben? Die wiegen doch sicherlich nur die Hälfte der jetzigen... Tune würde besser zum bfo passen... Aber jetzt steht es ja.  Akso viel Spaß damit.


----------



## kephren23 (16. November 2013)

Da wirds wohl nix in 170mm geben?!


----------



## paradox (16. November 2013)

Tune King Kong FAT mit allen Achs Standarts und Farben. In 135 bzw 170mm ;-)


----------



## Freeerider81 (16. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Wenn es fertig ist wird´s eingesaut   ..... was ich mich aber
> schon die ganze Zeit über frage, was mache ich wenn ich im Wald nen Platten habe
> Ich glaube das ich einen größeren Rucksack brauch.....



 ich schmeiß mich weg! Zu geil! 

Ich stell mir gerade vor wie man mit einer normalen Minipumpe einen Fatreifen aufpumpt!


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> @Guru, schickes teil.  Aber warum kein Tune Naben? Die wiegen doch sicherlich nur die Hälfte der jetzigen... Tune würde besser zum bfo passen... Aber jetzt steht es ja.  Akso viel Spaß damit.



Ich wollte keine Millionen ausgeben 





Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade vor wie man mit einer normalen Minipumpe einen Fatreifen aufpumpt!



Das war auch mein Kopfkino


----------



## Zaskar01 (16. November 2013)

Sehr schickes FAT.

Zum Pumpen hat man doch Gefolge, so als Guru und Puffvater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (16. November 2013)

Gabs das Felgenband nicht in grün? :-D


----------



## svennox (16. November 2013)

this is the best nicolai fatty ARGONBIKE ..ever!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1514784


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2013)

Hehe... Danke  

Aber das ist ja auch nicht schwer, es gibt bis jetzt nicht viele. Ich bin mir sicher das da in der nächsten Zeit welche kommen werden die superendgeil werden 

Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## mac-recycling (17. November 2013)

Ich dachte in der Branche werden die aufgeblasen


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2013)

Fast fertig 





ob ich ne Gummibootpumpe brauche........ 

....weiß ich nicht 

Aber jetzt wird es bei der nächsten Gelegenheit eingesaut, mit allem drum und dran. Danach schaue ich ob ich eine obere Kefü brauche, gehe aber schwer davon aus


----------



## kephren23 (19. November 2013)

An dem Pfahl bin ich schon besoffen lang geschlendert , geiler Hobel.


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2013)




----------



## dr.juggles (19. November 2013)

phäääääät


----------



## Zaskar01 (20. November 2013)

Der Odinschriftzug ist nicht horizontal


----------



## drurs (21. November 2013)

Auch fertig  (okok die Leitungen müssen noch kürzer... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (21. November 2013)

Sieht irgendwie aus wie nen Kinderfahrrad 

Trotzdem geil


----------



## drurs (21. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie aus wie nen Kinderfahrrad
> 
> Trotzdem geil



Is aber sogar ne Nummer größer als dem guru seins...


----------



## dorfmann (21. November 2013)

der Sattel ist ja mal endgeil 
aber das weiße Felgenband passt gar nicht dazu


----------



## guru39 (21. November 2013)

Jetzt müssen wir ja bald auch noch ein *Fat* Püfftreffen machen


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. November 2013)

:d


----------



## wildbiker (23. November 2013)

....irgendwie will ich jetz auch noch so eins, vorallem erstmal zum testen....und noch ein AC mit Pinion konnte ich eins am WE testen...


----------



## kephren23 (23. November 2013)




----------



## guru39 (25. November 2013)

Fat by Nature 





Das Baik macht richtig Spaß


----------



## kephren23 (25. November 2013)

haste dir Stämme vor den Puff liefern lassen? oder warste im Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. November 2013)

letzteres


----------



## kephren23 (25. November 2013)

Schö schö,  keine Stürze diesmal?


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2013)

Mit den Schlappen kann man nicht umfallen


----------



## kephren23 (25. November 2013)

dacht ich mir!


----------



## Freeerider81 (25. November 2013)

Sehr cooles Filmchen und wieder super Mukke! Wie immer!


----------



## Guent (25. November 2013)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> wieder super Mukke! Wie immer!



Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. November 2013)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Sehr cooles Filmchen und wieder super Mukke! Wie immer!



Danke Alex 

Der "Basser"  von der Band fährt übrigens auch ein Nicolai 

und hier ist die Nummer drauf


----------



## Guent (25. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke Alex
> 
> Der "Basser"  von der Band fährt übrigens auch ein Nicolai
> 
> und hier ist die Nummer drauf



Danke für die Werbung, Rainer! aumen:
Hier mal noch schnell ein Link zum aktuellen Video, is zwar kein Rad drauf aber der Sound is FAT!


----------



## svennox (25. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> letzteres



..einfach nur G_E_I_L der Clip ..und die Mucke erst, THANKS auch dafür! 

Ach jaaaaaa.......ich hab mich so richtig verliebt in dein Bike, aber auch das weiter oben von @drurs kann sich natürl. sehen lassen 

..guru39 dein nicolaiARGON_FAT_FotoAlbum füllt sich ja so langsam ..mit TOP FATargonBildern:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/1332


----------



## Zaskar01 (25. November 2013)

Kann nicht schon April 2014 sein.


----------



## Bodenprobe (25. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> letzteres



Ua, ich hab' ja schon immer gesagt, dass so'n Ding heutzutage nicht mehr in den Wald gehört. Es schreibt auch niemand mehr auf 'ner Schreibmaschine!!


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Bodenprobe (1. Dezember 2013)

Ah, in artgerechter Umbebung.
Sehr schönes Bild!


----------



## Kaena (2. Dezember 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Und nochmal artgerecht.....


----------



## barbarissima (2. Dezember 2013)

@_Guent_
Sehr schön gemachte Videoarbeit mit viel Liebe zum Detail, subtilem Humor und hohem künstlerischen Wert


----------



## Guent (2. Dezember 2013)

Donge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (3. Dezember 2013)

..mal wieder MEGA die Fotos von Linda (Kaena)
das Bike von guru39....ist der wahre TRAUM


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Dezember 2013)

Geiles Ding. Wie dicke Reifen passen denn da maximal rein? Und hat schon jemand mal eins in L oder custom-XL fotographiert?


----------



## barbarissima (3. Dezember 2013)

Das Bild finde ich total schön


----------



## Loisl13 (3. Dezember 2013)

svennox schrieb:


> ..mal wieder MEGA die Fotos von Linda (Kaena)
> das Bike von guru39....ist der wahre TRAUM


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2013)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Geiles Ding. Wie dicke Reifen passen denn da maximal rein? Und hat schon jemand mal eins in L oder custom-XL fotographiert?



Ist für 4Zoll Reifen ausgelegt.

 @Guru: Welche Innenlagerbreite hats denn der Rahmen eigentlich. Ist das diese Hive Custom Kurbel? Techsheet dingens kann ich irgeendwie auf dder Nicolaiseite net öffnen.

G.


----------



## Bodenprobe (4. Dezember 2013)

100mm Innenlagerbriete. Is ne  e*thirteenkurbel, ja.

Öhhhh...ich bin ja gar kein guru...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2013)

Hmmh, die X9 gäbs ja mittlerweile auch in dem Format...da könnten die bei Nicolai ja mal eine fürs Nucleon umfräsen. Würde ein halbes Kilo Gewicht sparen...

G.


----------



## guru39 (4. Dezember 2013)

Die X9 Kurbel mit 100mm Gehäusebreite gab es bei Sport Import leider nicht. Die wussten auch nicht das es sowas gibt.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2013)

Glaub es gibt da sogar die Noire und X0 in dem Format. Die X9 Fat hab ich auch nur gerade gesehen, weils sies auch für Nichthändler gerade bei BikeDiscount recht preisreduziert gibt.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (4. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die X9 Fat hab ich auch nur gerade gesehen, weils sies auch für Nichthändler gerade bei BikeDiscount recht preisreduziert *gibt*.
> 
> G.




Gibt ? Gab ?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt...

G.


----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2013)

Und wieder eine Puff-Frühgeburt. KW 2 hätte er kommen sollen


----------



## acid-driver (5. Dezember 2013)

Jeah, schwarz


----------



## Zaskar01 (5. Dezember 2013)

Also in britishracinggreen fänd ich ihn besser 

Wer ist denn die/der Glückliche?

Guru, kann es sein, dass von den 60 limitierten Rahmen rund 50 bei dir landen?


----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn die/der Glückliche?



Das verrate ich nicht... ich weiß ja nicht ob die/derjenige das möchte 



Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Guru, kann es sein, dass von den 60 limitierten Rahmen rund 50 bei dir landen?



bis jetzt sind es "nur" 5%  Ich arbeite aber dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (5. Dezember 2013)

so früh?
Tja ist halt nur noch fusch bei Nicolai 

Dein ION18 haste ja jetzt braun-schwarz


----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2013)

im Grunde ist der Rahmen ja raw...aber du weisst ja... Schmauchspuren 

Zu meinem 18er: Das war wieder mal ein riesiger Kackhaufen durch den ich da gefahren bin


----------



## kephren23 (5. Dezember 2013)

inakzeptabel


----------



## wildbiker (6. Dezember 2013)

Nicolai hat bereits eh mehr als die auf 60 Stück limitierten Rahmen produziert....

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zoomer (6. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt hast Du einen der grössten Marketingfeldzüge der Geschichte zu nichte gemacht ....


----------



## wildbiker (6. Dezember 2013)

Das kommt nicht von mir... Hat mir nur jm. erzählt....soorryyy...

Überlegunge eh grad welches Modell mein nächstes Nicolai wird...fat oder Pinion... 

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zoomer (6. Dezember 2013)

Na FAT auf jeden Fall,
aber warum nicht versuchen ob da noch ein Pinion rein passt ...


----------



## trailterror (7. Dezember 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Nicolai hat bereits eh mehr als die auf 60 Stück limitierten Rahmen produziert....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk



Fänd ich jetzt auch net korrekt, wenns denn so ist...

Den leuten ein auf 60 stück limitiertes teil versprechen, welches dann nachher doch 'an jeder ecke' steht....

Zudem man sich unter den anfänglichen umständen auch mehr unter druck versetzt fühlt gleich und sofort bestellen zu 'müssen' unter der 'angst, dass man sonst keins mehr bekommt....


----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2013)

Und wieder motzt er!

Eigentlich hiess es irgendwann, das 60 pro Jahr gebaut werden...


----------



## trailterror (7. Dezember 2013)

Du darfst es gern gut finden( wenn die behauptung stimmt) ist mir doch schice egal.....

Die 60 hpro jahr hätten se ja dann auch schon mal net eingehalten....in dem fall hätte man die ansage zum dritten mal korrigiert...?

Etwas länger als ein paar wochen sollte man schon zu seinen aussagen stehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (7. Dezember 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und wieder motzt er!
> 
> Eigentlich hiess es irgendwann, das 60 pro Jahr gebaut werden...





			
				Nicolai Tech Sheet schrieb:
			
		

> Als Teil einer Sonderserie, mit max. 60 Stück, wird das Rad 2014 in unsere Produktpalette aufgenommen.



hmm ... kann man so und so interpretieren. Obwohl ich die max. 60 Gesamtstückzahl rauslesen tue oder will.


----------



## guru39 (7. Dezember 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und wieder motzt er!




Man kann das auch so sehen. 
*Es gibt immer Leute die nur das Negative sehen.*


----------



## Spletti (7. Dezember 2013)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen wieviel es nun sind sehe ich es genauso wie trailterror. Wenn ich eins hätte wäre ich auch abge****t wenn jetzt schon 200 rumfahren.


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Dezember 2013)

Wir haben doch noch nichtmal 2014. Die 200 sind alles Prototypen, es wird jetzt noch ein bisschen verbessert und dann werden 2014 60 Stück Sonderserie gebaut... Oder so.

Gibts denn tatsächlich schon mehr als 60, oder hat das nur irgendwer von irgendwem gehört?


----------



## guru39 (7. Dezember 2013)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Gibts denn tatsächlich schon mehr als 60, oder hat das nur irgendwer von irgendwem gehört?



Das ist nur Gerüchteküche! Ich mach mich am Montag mal schlau 

Wenn es aber wer besser weiss....bitte melden.


----------



## trailterror (7. Dezember 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Man kann das auch so sehen.
> *Es gibt immer Leute die nur das Negative sehen.*



Ich kenne die faktenlage nicht. Wenn user wildbiker aber recht hat, dann scheint man sich bei N nun mal nicht (nicht zum ersten male) an eigene selbst und kürzlich verfasste aussagen zu halten....oder seh ich das falsch?

Indem man solches nicht gut heisst, hat in meinen augen nix mit pessimismus zu tun, aber gut.....

By the way, ewige ja sager und unkritische kopfnicker gibts genug....


----------



## guru39 (7. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst mir glauben.... ein ja Sager bin ich nicht. Nur ein Optimist


----------



## accutrax (7. Dezember 2013)

pessimisten sind optimisten mit erfahrung...

ist doch egal wieviel FATs gebaut werden...je mehr damit spass haben desto besser...

gruss accu


----------



## guru39 (7. Dezember 2013)

accutrax schrieb:


> ist doch egal wieviel FATs gebaut werden...je mehr damit spass haben desto besser...
> 
> gruss accu



so sehe ich das auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (7. Dezember 2013)

Mehr Fat-Bikes mehr Fun!? Ist doch kein Luxus- Gut das sich über Limitierungen verkauft...


----------



## zoomer (7. Dezember 2013)

Komisch ...



Ist Nikolai-Volk unter Euch ?


Wieso darf hier keiner sagen dass er enttäuscht wäre wenn die Limitierung
gar nicht wahr wäre,
ohne dass hier gleich der "haters-gona-hate" und "unpatriotisch" shitstorm
über ihn herein bricht.


----------



## Zaskar01 (7. Dezember 2013)

accutrax schrieb:


> pessimisten sind optimisten mit erfahrung...
> 
> ist doch egal wieviel FATs gebaut werden...je mehr damit spass haben desto besser...
> 
> gruss accu



Nicht ganz. Im Grunde schon richtig. Jedoch wenn ein limitierte Anzahl ausgegeben wird, dann darf man schon eine limitierte Auflage erwarten.

Bei einer limitierten Longines erwarte ich ja auch nur die angesagte Stückzahl, als Bespiel. Sicher spielen bei Limitationen auch Überlegeungen wie Einzigartigkeit, Wiederverkauf, Sammlerwert usf. mit herein. 

Von daher sollte ein als limitiert angekündigtes Produkt auch limitiert sein.


----------



## accutrax (7. Dezember 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> ..... Jedoch wenn ein limitierte Anzahl ausgegeben wird, dann darf man schon eine limitierte Auflage erwarten.
> .......
> Von daher sollte ein als limitiert angekündigtes Produkt auch limitiert sein.



stimmt absolut ..sollte dann schon so sein...zumal eine limitierung ja auch meistens preisrelevant ist und druck (zur entscheidung) erzeugt ..
genau deshalb kann ich mit limited editions auch nichts anfangen..

auf der eurobike hatte ich das auf nachfrage allerdings so verstanden..das für das erste jahr und in "yellow glaze" nur 50 stück aufgelegt werden..und dann mal sehen..


gruss accu


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Dezember 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Im Grunde schon richtig. Jedoch wenn ein limitierte Anzahl ausgegeben wird, dann darf man schon eine limitierte Auflage erwarten.
> 
> Bei einer limitierten Longines erwarte ich ja auch nur die angesagte Stückzahl, als Bespiel. Sicher spielen bei Limitationen auch Überlegeungen wie Einzigartigkeit, Wiederverkauf, Sammlerwert usf. mit herein.
> 
> Von daher sollte ein als limitiert angekündigtes Produkt auch limitiert sein.



Das seh ich auch so. Aber erstmal gucken ob sie tatsächlich mehr bauen, bevor die Klagen kommen. 

Ich glaub ja ganz ehrlich nicht, dass sie davon diesen Winter sehr viel mehr als 60 Stück verkaufen könnten, auch wenn es echt gut gelungen ist.


----------



## Zaskar01 (7. Dezember 2013)

Abwarten, Hopfentee trinken und auf den Montag und auf Gurus Post warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (7. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich mein Traumfahrrad hätte wär mir das Wurscht wie viele das auch haben, Hauptsache meins passt und gefällt mir und macht Spass!

Ein gutes Bike, guten Geschmack oder schwarzen Humor hat halt nicht jeder. Genau wie was zu Essen.


----------



## Bodenprobe (7. Dezember 2013)

Hmm, für dieses Jahr sind zwei Chargen Argon FAT im Produktionsplan, 42ste und 50ste KW. 
Falls der halbwegs stimmt, können regulär in diesem Jahr eigentlich keine 60 Stück oder mehr gebaut worden sein, denn ich glaube eher nicht, dass das 2x30 waren/werden. Keine Ahnung, was an Demobikes rausgegangen ist.

Ob die limitiert sind oder nicht ist mir inhaltlich eigentlich völlig egal.
Was mir allerdings nicht egal ist, wenn jemand meint, mit derartigen Bauerntricks Verkaufsförderung betreiben zu müssen. Zumal das bei Nicolai dann ja schon fast als Methode zu bezeichnen wäre, wenn man die vollmundigen Werbeausführungen zum Helius AM im 2013er Katalog/Internet betrachtet.


----------



## drurs (7. Dezember 2013)

Guent schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Traumfahrrad hätte wär mir das Wurscht wie viele das auch haben, Hauptsache meins passt und gefällt mir und macht Spass!
> 
> Ein gutes Bike, guten Geschmack oder schwarzen Humor hat halt nicht jeder. Genau wie was zu Essen.



Meine Rede!


----------



## Timmy35 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass schon über 60 FAT-Rahmen gebaut sind. Aber auch wenn, ich glaube nicht, dass  man sich so einen rahmen kauft, weil er limitiert ist, sondern weil man ihn haben möchte. Ich finds gut, dass jeder einen bekommt, der einen haben möchte.


----------



## kephren23 (7. Dezember 2013)

Naja, limitiert ist limitiert, das muss man leider so sagen, da muss das schon was besonderes sein. Da wäre ich auch schwer angeschlagen wenn das dann alle haben, denn ich habe immer Spaß an der Individualität, würde das zwar ehh anders lösen aber man sollte das schon etwas als Kritikpunkt annehmen.
Vorrausgesetzt die vorgegebene Stückzahl ist überschritten hätte man das sicher anders machen können, jedoch sollte man nicht gleich alles schlecht machen ohne zu wissen wie es nun wirklich ist, glaube nämlich auch nicht das schon 60St verkauft wurden.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2013)

Also ich habs auch def. so verstanden das es dieses Jahr auf 60 limitiert ist.
Wobei es mir aber egal wäre, aber ich auch einsehe das es Anderen nicht egal ist.
Da ich auch mit so einem Rad liebäugle, ist dennoch dummerweise für mich das Nico nicht erste Wahl...bei mir müßten es 4.6er Reifen sein, alles drunter ist inakzeptabel

G.


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also ich habs auch def. so verstanden das es dieses Jahr auf 60 limitiert ist.
> Wobei es mir aber egal wäre, aber ich auch einsehe das es Anderen nicht egal ist.
> Da ich auch mit so einem Rad liebäugle, ist dennoch dummerweise für mich das Nico nicht erste Wahl...bei mir müßten es 4.6er Reifen sein, alles drunter ist inakzeptabel
> 
> G.



Das kommt dann als Argon Superfat, wenn die 60 weg sind...


----------



## psychoo2 (8. Dezember 2013)

Naja...ich sehe das so...ob jetzt 60, 80 oder 100 Rahmen !!!

Bei 8 Milliarden Weltbevölkerung sollte man da immer noch von limitiert reden dürfen oder ?

Und zum Vergleich BMW hat beim 1er M Coupé zwei mal die Stückzahl die als limitiert galt erhöht. Was der Markt verlangt wird produziert. 

Und so lang hier nix bestätigt ist sollte man auch nicht fachsimpeln


----------



## Bumble (8. Dezember 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> Wenn ich eins hätte wäre ich auch abge****t wenn jetzt schon 200 rumfahren.



Weil du was exclusives willst oder weil du Angst hast auf dem Trail einem anderen Dicken zu begegnen ? 

Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit nen Fatbiker abseits eines Fatbike-Treffens im Wald anzutreffen äußerst gering ist  und ich fahr meins schon ne Weile.


----------



## Bodenprobe (8. Dezember 2013)

Es geht um eine Werbeaussage, die stimmt oder nicht stimmt. Falsche Werbeaussagen sind unlauter und im Grunde Verarschung. Mache stört es verarscht zu werden, manche nicht.

*Aber ich glaube bevor sich jemand ein Urteil bildet, bräuchte man erst mal Fakten.
*

Hier jedenfalls die Werbeaussage:

"Jetzt kommt' s FAT!
Grelles Grün, fette 3.8er Reifen, übliche Nicolai-Manier, so präsentierte sich das nagelneue Nicolai Argon Fat Bike. *Als Teil einer Sonderserie, mit max. 60 Stück,* wird das Rad 2014 in unsere Produktpalette aufgenommen. Fatbike fahren macht einfach Spaß. Ob Sand, ob Schnee, ob tiefster Schlamm das Fatbike wird euch bei keinem Untergrund im Stich lassen. Die breiten Reifen vermitteln direkt ein sicheres Gefühl und verleihen der Fahrt eine einzigartige Note. "

Das ist eindeutig: 60 Stück maximal!!

Jede Interpretation oder Abweichung von der Aussage wäre halt ganz einfach Verarschung oder bauernschlaue Haarspalterei, was auf´s Selbe hinausläuft.
Dabei ist es völlig unerheblich warum es jemandem wichtig wäre ein Exponat aus einer limitierten Sonderserie zu kaufen.

Mir reicht grundsätzlich schon etwas zu kaufen, was auf dem Konzept unlauterer Werbeaussagen gründet, selbst wenn es mir 10x egal ist ob 60 oder 2000 Argon FAT durch die Gegend fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (8. Dezember 2013)

Warum sollte ich Angst haben einen anderen Dicken zu begegnen ? Also Post 164 sagt schon genau das aus was ich denke. Limitiert ist eben Limitiert, das gibs gar kein wenn und aber...

Aber wie schon geschrieben weiß hier ja keiner was von genauen Stückzahlen, deshalb isses Wayne


----------



## Simbl (8. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## zoomer (8. Dezember 2013)

Nicolai schreibt ja von einem Teil einer limitierten Sonderserie,
(aber) in grellgrün + roter Extra Love.

Das ist nun nicht besonders angreifbar und grellgüne Fatbikes mit,
sagen wir mal blauer Extra Love, werden diese Sonderserie
nicht verletzen.


Und da man hier ja schon einige Nicolai Fatbike(rahmen) in Raw oder Schwarz
auftauchen kommt meine böse Vorraussagung :

Die limitierte Sonderserie in grellgrün+rot von nur 60 Stück wird bis 2020 ausreichen !


----------



## Bumble (8. Dezember 2013)

@zoomer

Du hast zwei ganz ganz böse Fehler drin, schnell korrigieren bevor du hier öffentlich hingerichtet wirst


----------



## Spletti (8. Dezember 2013)

C


----------



## zoomer (8. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> @zoomer
> 
> Du hast zwei ganz ganz böse Fehler drin, schnell korrigieren bevor du hier öffentlich hingerichtet wirst



Besser


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2013)

nein.


----------



## Bodenprobe (8. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Nikolai schreibt ja von einem Teil einer limitierten Sonderserie,
> (aber) in grellgrün + roter Extra Love.
> 
> Das ist nun nicht besonders angreifbar und grellgüne Fatbikes mit,
> ...



Ja eben! Das meine ich mit bauernschlauer Haarspalterei in der Interpretation des Geschriebenen. Bzw. mit bauernschlauer Formulierung des Werbetextes, bei dem bereits von Anfang an geplant ist, welchen Eindruck er erwecken wird, um sich dann genau so herauszureden, wie Du es eben beschrieben hast...mit haarspalterisch formal interpretierter Lesart. Rein logisch unangreifbar, "stand doch da". Aaaber das Geschmäckle.... 

Zumal es beim Modellwechsel 2013/2014 da ja diesbezügliche einige Punkte gab: Ion18, Helius AM, Ion16 26", der 26" Verzicht generell...

Alle wollen nur Kohle, schon klar, scheiß auf das Geschwätz von gestern. Momentan erscheint mir an der Stelle allerdings eine Sekte wie Speiseeis verlässlicher als N. 

Aber nochmal, im Moment alles Spekulationen bzgl. des Argon FAT.


----------



## zoomer (8. Dezember 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> nein.



Ich checks einfach nicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. Dezember 2013)

*C*
*Nicolai*, nicht Nikolai


----------



## Timmy35 (8. Dezember 2013)

Wo doch gerade Nicolaus war.......


----------



## zoomer (8. Dezember 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> *C*
> *Nicolai*, nicht Nikolai



Ach was 

Ich google schon immer nach Nikolai und habs immer gefunden ...
Dabei ist doch vollkommen klar dass zu einer Maschinenbaufirma
viel besser ein hartes K passt als so ein rundes C ...


Aber ich denke jetzt kann ich es mir merken ....


----------



## kephren23 (8. Dezember 2013)

, die Schreibweise konnte sich der Kalle nicht aussuchen.


----------



## vinc (9. Dezember 2013)

Guten Tag, 


nein wir haben noch keine 60 FAT Bike Rahmen gebaut.

Die Limitierung ist in der Frästeilproduktion begründet. Wir haben nur 60 Yokes und Hufe gefräst. Diese liegen jetzt auf Lager und werden bei Bedarf in Rahmen geschweißt. 

Falls diese Parts eines Tages aufgebarucht sind und ein weiterer Bedarf an FAT Bike Rahmen besteht, werden wir uns nicht scheuen neue Bauteile zu fertigen. Hier kann es allerdings passieren das diese in abgeänderter Form gefertigt werden. 

So bleibt den bis dahin gefertigten Bikes das Alleinstellungsmerkmal erhalten. 

Gruß 

Vincent


----------



## Zaskar01 (9. Dezember 2013)

Danke. Alle wieder beruhigt, dass ihr keine Heuschrecken seit.

Also 2 bestellen, eins für die Vitrine und schlechte Zeiten (wieviel Brot wird man wohl für einen FAT Rahmen erhalten können? ) und eins zum Angeben.

Trotzdem erstaunlich, was ich mit der kleinen scherzhaften Frage nach dem Guru-FAT-Ausstoß so ausgelöst habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> .... Hier kann es allerdings passieren das diese in abgeänderter Form gefertigt werden.....



Da hört sich doch mal net schlecht an...etwas breiter für 4.8er Reifen wäre schon net schlecht

G.


----------



## Zaskar01 (9. Dezember 2013)

Dann aber wegen Sitz-und Steuerwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe in 23,5" Was dann wieder einem 26"er entsprechen müsste


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2013)

Ne, bei einem Starrbike will ich auch schon einen Außendurchmesser der mindestens dem von den 29ern oder größer entspricht.

G.


----------



## Zaskar01 (9. Dezember 2013)

Spalter.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2013)

Dann kann man leichter Treppen hochfahren

G.


----------



## zoomer (9. Dezember 2013)

Nicht das man mich irgendwie falsch versteht.
Ich finde die Firma Nicolai und ihre Produkte sehr gut.
Ich hätte auch liebend gerne ein Argon Fatbike.
(In raw, schwarz oder hellblau  )




vinc schrieb:


> Die Limitierung ist in der Frästeilproduktion begründet. Wir haben nur 60 Yokes und Hufe gefräst. Diese liegen jetzt auf Lager und werden bei Bedarf in Rahmen geschweißt.
> 
> Falls diese Parts eines Tages aufgebarucht sind und ein weiterer Bedarf an FAT Bike Rahmen besteht, werden wir uns nicht scheuen neue Bauteile zu fertigen. Hier kann es allerdings passieren das diese in abgeänderter Form gefertigt werden.



Aber ich finde nach wie vor in diesem Zusammenhang, Begriffe wie
"begrenzte Anzahl" oder "Limitierung" vollkommen unglücklich,
unangebracht und irreführend.




vinc schrieb:


> So bleibt den bis dahin gefertigten Bikes das Alleinstellungsmerkmal erhalten.



Könnte aber einfach auch mal bedeuten dass man später einfach die
selben Teile nachfräst weil es nichts zu verändern gab ....




Und ja, ich bin auch ein Freund der Grossserie,
mir ist das auch vollkommen wurscht wie viele das gleiche Rad fahren
wie ich und hab mich noch nie für eine Sonderserie interessiert, nur weil
sie limitiert ist - kann aber andere verstehen die darauf Wert legen.


----------



## Timmy35 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich vermute, dass bei Nicolai keiner damit gerechnet hat, dass mehr als 60 Stück vom Argon FAT nachgefragt werden. Es weiss auch keiner, wie viele jetzt echt verkauft werden. Vielleicht haben die ganzen "Verrückten" ja jetzt eins bestellt und die Nachfrage ebbt nun ab. Eigentlich ist das Rad ja doch ziemlich speziell und um ein FAT-Bike mal auszuprobieren doch etwas teuer.

Bin aber auch am überlegen, hätte aber auch gerne 4.8er Reifen (Wenn schon, denn schon)


----------



## zoomer (9. Dezember 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das Rad ja doch ziemlich speziell und um ein FAT-Bike mal auszuprobieren doch etwas teuer.




Das haben schon viele gesagt 


Das Argon gehört unter den Dicken halt zu den schöneren
und werterhaltenden.

Ist wie mit den 29ern damals,
für Viele ist es einfach nix, aber die anderen haben riesigen
Spass damit.


----------



## Zaskar01 (9. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist wie mit den 29ern *damals*,
> für Viele ist es einfach nix, aber die anderen haben riesigen
> Spass damit.




Ist der 29er Hype damit offiziell als beendet erklärt, Herr Pofalla?


----------



## zoomer (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja irgendwie schon.
Ich finde der unruhestiftende Hype war 2010/2011 als die Nachfrage
das Angebot überstiegen hatte.

Jetzt sind sie etabliert.

Ich finde, wenn Cube, Canyon, etc. eine Radgattung auch im Programm
haben ist der Peak des Hypes erreicht.
Was ich jetzt wirklich ohne Wertung meine)



Schön dass Nicolai da ganz mit vorne dabei sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (9. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Information!

Dann wird's also 4,7er geben, wenn die erste Charge Frästeile verbraucht ist.

...oder weiterhin 4,0er, was den aktuellen Rädern das Alleinstellungsmerkmal "anders geformte Ausfallenden" spendieren würde.......hmmmmm.........sowas läuft aber doch eigentlich unter dem Begriff laufende Serienentwicklung und nicht unter Alleinstellungsmerkmal!?

Andererseits andere Ausfallenden könnte auch bedeuten ohne Gates....das wäre dann vielleicht schon eher ein Alleinstellungamerkmal.


----------



## elFloppero (15. Dezember 2013)

Wo gibt's denn die MRP Gabeln? Und mal ne generelle Frage zur Einbaubreite:

Wäre die White Brothers (MRP) Rock Solid mit 100mm ausreichend? Ich meine, mal gelesen zu haben, dass die bis 4" Reifenbreite freigegeben ist.
- Hier könnte ja dann z.B. eine "normale" Hope Pro 2 Evo verwendet werden.

Ansonsten die White Brothers Snowpack? Die ist ja zumindest auf den ganzen Argon FAT Bildchen zu sehen. Die hätte wiederum 135mm Einbaubreite. 
- Ergo Hope Pro 2 Evo Fatsno

Hinten ist auf jeden Fall eine Nabe mit 175mm zu verwenden, richtig?


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. Dezember 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> 
> nein wir haben noch keine 60 FAT Bike Rahmen gebaut.
> ...



Der nächste Satz Frästeile bitte für 4.7'' Reifen 
Vielleicht werde ich dann noch mal schwach ...

Wird es dann auch eine Version geben, in die man eine Rohloff einbauen kann ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## drurs (16. Dezember 2013)

elFloppero schrieb:


> Wo gibt's denn die MRP Gabeln? Und mal ne generelle Frage zur Einbaubreite:
> 
> Wäre die White Brothers (MRP) Rock Solid mit 100mm ausreichend? Ich meine, mal gelesen zu haben, dass die bis 4" Reifenbreite freigegeben ist.
> - Hier könnte ja dann z.B. eine "normale" Hope Pro 2 Evo verwendet werden.
> ...



Hi, 
ich hab die Gabel bei Nicolai mitgeordert, ansonsten wohl nur über amerikanische shops 
achtung: die Gabel hat Vorderrad PM mount, die Hope nabe HR scheibenbefestigung; das unterscheidet sich um 5mm, d.h. du brauchst entweder den PM-adapter von z.B. whitebros mit 5mm versatz oder du spacerst die Bremschcheibe um 5mm nach außen (Hope hat z.B. Discspacer)
HR nabe beim Argon ist 170mm

Gruß,
Uli


----------



## Timmy35 (16. Dezember 2013)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Der nächste Satz Frästeile bitte für 4.7'' Reifen
> Vielleicht werde ich dann noch mal schwach ...
> 
> Wird es dann auch eine Version geben, in die man eine Rohloff einbauen kann ?
> ...



Davon würde ich dann auf jeden Fall auch eins nehmen. Surly hat beim Moonlander ja auch eine 135er Hinterradnabe.

Gates muss dann natürlich auch noch möglich sein.


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. Dezember 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Gates muss dann natürlich auch noch möglich sein.



Da wäre ich mir nicht sicher, da 4.7'' ca. 120mm Reifenbreite bedeuten und zwischen Gates-Riemen und Reifen noch etwas Luft sein muss.

Die Kettenlinie müsste dann vorne mindestens 65mm sein (Gates Innenseite). Normal wären 49mm bei Rohloff für Gates.

Das gibt dann mind. 16mm Schräglauf auf, die der Gates Riemen auf Dauer nicht verträgt.

Kettenline Gates

Kette ist hier unempfindlicher, da machen die 16mm nichts aus.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Timmy35 (16. Dezember 2013)

Surly baut die Hinterradnabe beim Moonlander versetzt ein. Die Bremse liegt bei denen im Hinterrad.


----------



## svennox (16. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das Argon gehört unter den Dicken halt zu den schöneren
> und werterhaltenden.
> 
> Ist wie mit den 29ern damals,
> ...



..der Satz ist gut !  ..ich habe bisher nur sehr wenige 29er "live"gesehen,

ich denke der Hype geht erst los, wobei so ein 29er ja auch nichts für jeden ist,
allein schon wegen der Körpergrösse trauen sich da viele nicht ran,
zum Glück gehöre ich nicht zu den kleinen 

ps. ..das nicolai ist wirkl. bisher eines der geilsten/schönsten FatyBikes,
auch wenn dies, wie immer, alles nur Geschmacksache ist!
..wobei mir hier in diesen Thread sicherlich keiner wiedersprechen möchte 






guru39


----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2013)

Born to be Fat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (19. Dezember 2013)

aber keine bösen Spurrillen in den Wald damit machen


----------



## Zaskar01 (20. Dezember 2013)

Hoffentlich hat der Harvester jetzt keine


----------



## svennox (26. Dezember 2013)

guru39 ..wieder tolle Bilder von dir...von deinem genialen, traumhaften, nicolai Argon faty Bike...in RAW ...
ps. hier sieht man auch schön ein paar Details etwas genauer!    







*FROHE FEIERTAGE wünsche ich euch allen, und postet schön weiter !!! *


----------



## Zaskar01 (15. Januar 2014)

T - 14 Kalenderwochen


----------



## guru39 (30. Januar 2014)

Endlich mal ein anderes... nicht immer nur mainz


----------



## psychoo2 (30. Januar 2014)

Oh mann...die Schweisserei von denen is echt PORNO ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (30. Januar 2014)

Wem das wohl gehören darf?

*pfeiff*


----------



## Zaskar01 (30. Januar 2014)

Jetzt muss das Radzimmer farblich umgestaltet werden. 

Nebenbei Elox-Kephren habe ich heute deinen Cayenne gesehen, leider hab ich nicht schnell genug die Kamera gezückt. War Silber (Raw) mit Extra Love Orange.


----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2014)

Fat Vader


----------



## Zaskar01 (10. Februar 2014)

Das in grün  als Yoda gegenpart


----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2014)

ohh mit Fetischsattel  


Der Vorbau passt nicht so recht, der wirkt etwas Skinny.
Ansonsten Geiler Panzer


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2014)

Batmobil...sehr schön  

G.


----------



## svennox (11. Februar 2014)

cool !!!!! ...jetzt sind meine 3 lieblingsfarben komplett !!!!!
nicolai faty ARGON in ...grün....silber*RAW*....schwarz !!!! TRAUMHAFT


----------



## der-gute (18. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube, an ein Argon Fat Pinion Gates mit der Carver Gabel könnt ich mich gewöhnen...!


----------



## patrick_ (18. Februar 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich glaube, an ein Argon Fat Pinion Gates mit der Carver Gabel könnt ich mich gewöhnen...!



Ohja  .







Quelle: mtb-zeit.de


----------



## guru39 (18. Februar 2014)

Fötte schöiße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (18. Februar 2014)

Was koscht so ein Teil, Puffmuddi?


----------



## guru39 (18. Februar 2014)

he.... isch hab Feierabend 

bin aber ein kleines fleißiges Bienchen und hab mal anhand vom Argon AM mit Pinion
eine These aufgestellt.

Rahmen Argon Fat Pinion 2969 Tacken und das Gates Gedöhns kostet ca. 260 Steine extra. Ist aber wie gesagt....nur eine Theorie


----------



## Olca (19. Februar 2014)

Goiles Teil


----------



## Elfriede (19. Februar 2014)

Was wiegt die Tonne?


----------



## svennox (19. Februar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> ....hab mal anhand vom Argon AM mit Pinion
> eine These aufgestellt.
> 
> Rahmen Argon Fat Pinion 2969 Tacken und das Gates Gedöhns kostet ca. 260 Steine extra. Ist aber wie gesagt....nur eine Theorie



ahh ok. ! ...UND was möchtest du für dein gebrauchtes faty haben?
..jaja ich weiss ja....ist z.Zt. gar nicht verkäuflich, aber eventuell irgendwann,
....UND dann darfst du gern bei mir anfragen ob ich dann noch interesse habe !!!!
..denn ein gebrauchtes wäre mir lieber, muss Geld sparen bei meinen vielen ..ZU vielen Hobbys


----------



## wolfi_1 (19. Februar 2014)

patrick_ schrieb:


> Ohja  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF



.. mein armes Konto ...


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2014)

@guru39 könntest du bitte mal ausfindig machen ob man die Carver Federgabel bei Nicolai zusammen mit dem Rahmen ordern kann und ob die laut Meinung der Nicolai Teamfahrer was taugt, würd mich interessieren, Danke


----------



## svennox (3. März 2014)

...ohhjaaa.....gute Frage, auch ich warte gern auf Antwort! 
PS. ..noch mal...sau geiles *nicolai faty inkl. der Carver Federgabel !!! *


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2014)

Nachdem ich jetzt auch mal ein Pinion-Getriebe probetreten durfte isses noch mehr um mich geschehen 

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen Geldschisser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. März 2014)

Da es sich bei dem Pinion Fatty noch um einen Prototypen handelt ist nicht sicher ob er in Serie gehen wird, das entscheidet dann wie so oft
die Nachfrage.
Zur Carver: Die hat wohl nur Schneidi ausgiebig testen können und leider liegen mir da keine Infos vor wie sich das Ding im Einsatz verhält.

Aber hier ein kleines Video das ihr aber bestimmt schon kennt


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2014)

Im Video hat er die Carver aber auch eher zur Starrgabel gepumpt , hätt ich aber auch gemacht, im Schnee brauchst keinen Federweg.

Dass das Pinion Dickschiff noch garnicht fest im Nicolai Programm ist , wusste ich nicht.

Falls Infos oder Erfahrungsberichte zur Gabel auftauchen, bitte her damit, danke.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. März 2014)

Stimmt ja gar nicht, bei 1:30 hats gefedert 
Der Schneidi rockt wieder alles


----------



## svennox (3. März 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da es sich bei dem Pinion Fatty noch um einen Prototypen handelt ist nicht sicher ob er in Serie gehen wird,
> das entscheidet dann wie so oft die Nachfrage. ...Zur Carver: Die hat wohl nur Schneidi ausgiebig testen können
> und leider liegen mir da keine Infos vor wie sich das Ding im Einsatz verhält. ..hier ABER ein kleines Video



THX. ...EIN TRAUM im SCHNEE !!!


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2014)

Ihr glaubt es nicht.... da wollte doch heute einer ganz dreist mein Fat Baik klauen....zum Glück konnte ich ein Beweisbild machen


----------



## Zaskar01 (3. März 2014)

Dorian Grey?

Ich hoffe du hast ihm einem Harvester zum Frass vorgeworfen !

Zum Glück wollte er Deins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elFloppero (3. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Im Video hat er die Carver aber auch eher zur Starrgabel gepumpt , hätt ich aber auch gemacht, im Schnee brauchst keinen Federweg.
> 
> Dass das Pinion Dickschiff noch garnicht fest im Nicolai Programm ist , wusste ich nicht.
> 
> Falls Infos oder Erfahrungsberichte zur Gabel auftauchen, bitte her damit, danke.



Soweit ich weiß, wird die Gabel von Mekkem Industrial Inc. aka SaSo (nach ganz unten rechts scrollen) in Taiwan hergestellt und individuell gebrandet.

Zu kaufen u.a. bei singlespeed.nl


----------



## svennox (4. März 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt es nicht.... da wollte doch heute einer ganz dreist mein Fat Baik klauen....zum Glück konnte ich ein Beweisbild machen



ECHT TOLLES (nicolaiFATYargon) BIKE FOTO 

PS. sorry, offtopic, aber wie macht man solch ein genialen Photoshop, wie nennt sich das Programm dafür,
kannst auch gern per PN antworten! ..schon mal DANKE, falls ne Antwort kommen sollte !!!


----------



## Zaskar01 (4. März 2014)

Guru hat auf jeden Fall zu viel Freizeit im Laden. Leude bestellt mehr Räder !!


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> ECHT TOLLES (nicolaiFATYargon) BIKE FOTO
> 
> PS. sorry, offtopic, aber wie macht man solch ein genialen Photoshop, wie nennt sich das Programm dafür,
> kannst auch gern per PN antworten! ..schon mal DANKE, falls ne Antwort kommen sollte !!!




Einmal ein Bild machen mit allem drauf, Rad, Bilderrahmen und Guru. Dann das gleich nochmal aber mit ohne Guru 
Wenn du den Bilderrahmen, so wie ich, mit Schnürsenkeln von der Decke abgehängt hast dann musst du auch noch ein Bild ohne Bilderrahmen machen.

Dann legst du die 3 Bilder übereinander rubbelst (radierst) das was du sehen magst frei und...... 



Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Guru hat auf jeden Fall zu viel Freizeit im Laden. Leude bestellt mehr Räder !!



Im Moment stimmt das sogar, hab nicht viel zu tun. Zur Faschingszeit ist das aber normal. Die Leute
gehen lieber saufen


----------



## Zaskar01 (4. März 2014)

Karneval, Fastnacht war mir schon immer supsekt, dass die Leute nicht ohne Spass saufen können tststs

Ich wüsste ja eins, dass auf die Hochzeit der Teile wartet. 

Nur eins fehlt ja noch. Die sollen mal hinmache.


----------



## Bumble (4. März 2014)

elFloppero schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, wird die Gabel von Mekkem Industrial Inc. aka SaSo (nach ganz unten rechts scrollen) in Taiwan hergestellt und individuell gebrandet.
> 
> Zu kaufen u.a. bei singlespeed.nl



Yep, das ist die Saso, leider findet man da nicht genügend Infos, bzw. Fahreindrücke und die Katze im Sack kaufen iss mir zu gefährlich.
Deshalb die Nachfrage ob da seitens Nicolai eventuell Infos zu bekommen sind.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (9. März 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da es sich bei dem Pinion Fatty noch um einen Prototypen handelt ist nicht sicher ob er in Serie gehen wird, das entscheidet dann wie so oft die Nachfrage.



Und wo sollte ich mein potentielles Interesse zu Protokoll geben? Hier? Dann sei dies mit diesem Post vollzogen.


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2014)

Fat Yoda


----------



## AM_Heizer (14. März 2014)

Sehr schön...die Parts, Carbon Drive obendrauf und dann noch dieses Förstergrün! Klasse!
Bloss beim Lenker geh ich nicht d'accord.


----------



## Zaskar01 (14. März 2014)

HiHi ... Förstergrün ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. März 2014)

passt aber i-wie


----------



## Zaskar01 (14. März 2014)

Danke für das geile Bike und die schönen Bilder, Guru. 

Grad angekommen und streichel den fatten Yoda gerade


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2014)

nix zu danken, sehr sehr gerne!


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Mai 2014)

Gerade auf der Nicolai-Homepage entdeckt: "Features: 4,7" Reifenfreiheit / Tapered ZS44/56 head tube / Hollow-Weld-Technology"

Im Tech Sheet steht aber (noch): "max. empfohlene Reifenbreite /max. recommended tire width 101mm (e.g. Surly Nate 3.8")"

Weiß da jemand mehr dazu? Bei den Bisherigen haben ja die ganz dicken Reifen nicht gepasst, oder?


----------



## trailterror (7. Mai 2014)

Genau. Sohab ichs auch in erinnerung...


----------



## Zaskar01 (7. Mai 2014)

4,7 " passen meiner Meinung nach in Meinem nicht. Kann heute Abend gerne messen, oder der Guru (der dürfte schneller sein, da im Laden). 4,0 passen ohne Probleme.


----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2014)

4,7 passt nicht, max. 4,0.  4,7 ist erst bei der nächsten Serie geplant.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> 4,7 passt nicht, max. 4,0.  4,7 ist erst bei der nächsten Serie geplant.



Jetzt ists schoh zu spät...der Anruf zum RockyMountain Verbindungsmann ist am Sonntag schoh rausgegangen 

G.


----------



## Timmy35 (7. Mai 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> 4,7 passt nicht, max. 4,0.  4,7 ist erst bei der nächsten Serie geplant.



Kannst Du auch schon sagen, wann die nächste Serie geplant ist? Das war bis jetzt, was mich vom FAT abgehalten hat. Wenn schon FAT, dann richtig.

Edit:Ich habe eben mal kurz bei Nicolai angehalten. Die Reifenfreiheit hat sich geädert. Der 4.7er soll jetzt mit einer 80mm breiten Felge passen.

Echt blöd, jetzt muss ich mir wohl doch ein Argon FAT kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (26. Juni 2014)

Habs noch nicht gesehen, dem Titel nach müsste es euch aber gefallen. Bei Vimeo steht noch:

Frank "Schneidi" Schneider rides the new Nicolai Argon FAT Pinion with Gates Carbon Drive in the Harz mountains, Germany. This beast really "Fääzzt" !!

FACTS: Argon FAT Pinion, Size Large, 4,8" Tire, Rock Shox Bluto Fork, Gates carbon Drive,12mm thruaxle, flashy orange glossy. Available Eurobike 2014

LOCATION: MSB-X-TRAIL St.Andreasberg, Harz

EDIT: ridethemountain.de






NICOLAI Argon FAT Pinion - Fääzzt 
from http://vimeo.com/ridethemountain


----------



## acid-driver (26. Juni 2014)

Fett


----------



## kephren23 (26. Juni 2014)

Fett....zt


----------



## AM_Heizer (26. Juni 2014)

Dem seh ich gerne zu, immer schöne Skills auf Lager...spitzen Typ !


----------



## svennox (27. Juni 2014)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> FACTS: Argon FAT Pinion, Size Large, 4,8" Tire, Rock Shox Bluto Fork, Gates carbon Drive,12mm thruaxle, flashy orange glossy. Available Eurobike 2014
> LOCATION: MSB-X-TRAIL St.Andreasberg, Harz
> EDIT: ridethemountain.de
> 
> ...



YEAHHH FETTER CLIP


----------



## bikeundfly (28. Juni 2014)

Menz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. September 2014)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Habs noch nicht gesehen, dem Titel nach müsste es euch aber gefallen. Bei Vimeo steht noch:
> 
> Frank "Schneidi" Schneider rides the new Nicolai Argon FAT Pinion with Gates Carbon Drive in the Harz mountains, Germany. This beast really "Fääzzt" !!
> 
> ...



Irgendwann kommt noch einer auf die Idee dafür Rennen auszurichten


----------



## svennox (26. September 2014)

nicolai argon fatty


----------



## chickenway-user (26. September 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> nicolai argon fatty




Foto!


----------



## guru39 (26. September 2014)

Net mainz 

Argon Fat Pinion, mit ohne Pinion  Farbe: Semidingsbums


----------



## zoomer (26. September 2014)

Ein (Schweiss-)Traum.

Aber das mit den Zugführungen gefällt mir nicht so.
Ich glaube da wär mir ein Industriekleber lieber ....


----------



## hoodride (26. September 2014)

Endstufe!


----------



## Simbl (27. September 2014)

Die Farbkombi ist Weltklasse


----------



## drurs (8. Oktober 2014)

Erstmal fertig...



bekommt noch ne blaue PinionBox und ne Bluto, sobald die Hope Adapter lieferbar sind ;-)
(Und ja ich weis, sch.. Foto... )
Danke @guru39


----------



## barbarissima (8. Oktober 2014)

drurs schrieb:


> (Und ja ich weis, sch.. Foto... )


Jo  Aber gutes Bike


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2014)

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2014)

drurs schrieb:


> Erstmal fertig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Booowwww das ist* FAT*


----------



## drurs (9. Oktober 2014)

Jep,
Lou 4.8 auf 80er Halo Felge gibt oben nen Abstand Reifenflanke <-> Sitzstrebe von ungefähr 1 mm.... 
Muß mal schaun ob das funktioniert, ansonsten wirds halt noch geändert...
(Aber weist ja, für die Eisdiele is eh nur die Optik wichtig.... )


----------



## svennox (9. Oktober 2014)

...ohhhjaaaaaaa super genial das FAT_nicolai !!!!

.....ich wiederhole mich gern......das argon_nicolai ...ist noch immer das beste und schönste FATBIKE !


----------



## Vighor (9. Oktober 2014)

drurs schrieb:


> Jep,
> Lou 4.8 auf 80er Halo Felge gibt oben nen Abstand Reifenflanke <-> Sitzstrebe von ungefähr 1 mm....
> Muß mal schaun ob das funktioniert, ansonsten wirds halt noch geändert...
> (Aber weist ja, für die Eisdiele is eh nur die Optik wichtig.... )


Der Bulldozer auf 90mm Felge hat bei mir auch nur 1 - 1.5mm Freiraum.
Ein grösseres Problem ist da aber eher die Kette die bei 26x10 sehr eng an dem Plastikteil vorbei geht.


----------



## drurs (9. Oktober 2014)

Bin heut bisserl gefahren zum einstellen, da war der Abstand ok... Kette is bei mir unproblematisch, ist ja prinzipiell wie singlespeed;-)


----------



## Vighor (18. Oktober 2014)

So bike ist Fertig, mehr Bilder im Fatbike Unterforum


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2014)

Ui, da fehlt aber schoh wenigstens ein kleines Posthörnchen 
Und schon richtig probegrollert um ein Urteil zu den Bulldozerreifen zu sprechen??? Mein Fätti wird nämlich die gleichen Reifen drauf haben.

G.


----------



## Vighor (18. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ui, da fehlt aber schoh wenigstens ein kleines Posthörnchen
> Und schon richtig probegrollert um ein Urteil zu den Bulldozerreifen zu sprechen??? Mein Fätti wird nämlich die gleichen Reifen drauf haben.
> 
> G.


Bin damit auf der Fatbike Jam im Harz gewesen. Die Bulldozer haben sich gut gemacht, wo andere auf nem Trail mit rutschigen Steinen halb rutschend runterfuhren konnte ich das gut kontroliert fahren (Sonst hätte ich da geschoben )


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2014)

Ja, man sagt ja das es der Reifen sein soll, der mit höherem Gripniveau gesegnet ist. Bin echt froh das der bei mir serienmäßig drauf ist.
Da mach ichs mir lieber bergauf etwas schwerer mit der weicheren Gumnmimischung und hab bei nassen Steinen, wir sind ja der kleine Harz hier im Fichtl, auch noch etwas Grip 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (20. Oktober 2014)

So, auch fertig...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Oktober 2014)

Ein PinionFAT wäre auch mein Traum 
Aber von wegen fertig, solange da nur dieses Stahlkettenprovisorium als Antriebsübertragung zum Hinterrard drauf ist, ist es noch nicht fertig 

G.


----------



## drurs (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich weis, muss aber erstmal die richtige Übersetzung auspendeln, das ist mit Kette billiger 
Außerdem wird die P18 noch durch ne P12 ersetzt, mal schaun ob die Übersetzung dann noch passt...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Oktober 2014)

drurs schrieb:


> Ich weis, muss aber erstmal die richtige Übersetzung auspendeln, das ist mit Kette billiger
> Außerdem wird die P18 noch durch ne P12 ersetzt, mal schaun ob die Übersetzung dann noch passt...



Das ist ein Argument...mußt ich teuer bezahlen bis ich genau das passende bei meinem Effi gefunden hab

G.


----------



## drurs (23. November 2014)

So, jetzt mit Gates Riemen


----------



## chickenway-user (23. November 2014)

Geiles Ding!
Was benutzt du als Felgenband?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (23. November 2014)

Das ist normales ducktabe, gabs bei uns mal im Baumarkt. Mit der klebeseite nach innen einmal rum und dann ne 2te Schicht "richtig" rum dagegen.


----------



## svennox (24. November 2014)

@drurs ...ein TRAUM das nicolaifaty


----------



## dadsi (2. Januar 2015)

Ein fates Hallo an Alle,

ich habe als 2015 Projekt ein Argon FAT im Visier. Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Kenner von Techsheets. Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, dass ein Fat in S fast so lang ist wie mein Argon FR 2012 in M, bzw. wie mein Helius AM in M.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das FAT in S besser wäre, als eins in M. Bin 179 ( Tendez fallend  mit Schrittlänge 82cm. 
Fühle mich auf den bestehenden bikes wohl, könnte mir aber auch noch kürzer vorstellen. Besteht dann aber nicht die Gefahr, dass die Sattelüberhöhung zu groß wird?

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch helfen einen Fehlgriff zu vermeiden. Wer hat Erfahrung?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus und natürlich euch Allen ein verletzungsfreies, tolles 2015


----------



## hoodride (2. Januar 2015)

Morgen dadsi,

das selbe Problem stellt sich mir auch. Hier mal mein Denkansatz:

Der S Rahmen entspricht mit 58cm Oberrohr genau meinem AC in M ( ist perfekt)
Der M Rahmen entspricht genau meinem aktuellen Fatbike, dass Du Probegefahren bist.
M hat den Vorteil, dass ich Ihn mit einem kürzeren Vorbau fahren kann, was das ganze wendiger macht als das Salsa.

Mein Fazit:

Der S Rahmen schaut optisch besser aus, der längere Radstand bringt aber meines erachtens mehr Laufruhe auf holprigen Trails.


----------



## guru39 (2. Januar 2015)

dadsi schrieb:


> Ein fates Hallo an Alle,
> 
> ich habe als 2015 Projekt ein Argon FAT im Visier. Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Kenner von Techsheets. Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, dass ein Fat in S fast so lang ist wie mein Argon FR 2012 in M, bzw. wie mein Helius AM in M.
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das FAT in S besser wäre, als eins in M. Bin 179 ( Tendez fallend  mit Schrittlänge 82cm.
> ...



Ich 178cm SL 80,5cm bin selbst ein Fat in S gefahren, hat super gepasst. M würde aber auch passen.


----------



## dadsi (3. Januar 2015)

das macht es nur noch schwieriger  
Weitere offene Fragen:
Was ist denn bei der Pinion Option alles drin und dran? Getriebe+Kurbel, oder geht Kurbel extra.  Ca. Gewichtsunterschied zwischen X01/X11 zu der Pinion? Wollte nicht unbedingt > 15,5 kommen mit der Karre, ist das realistisch?


----------



## drurs (4. Januar 2015)

Hi,

also bei Pinion sind auf jeden Fall die Kurbeln dabei und der Spider; damit kannst Du normale Kettenblätter (oder Gates scheiben)mit 104er Lochkreis montieren. Empfehlenswertes Zubehör ist der Spezialschlüssel um den Spider zu demontieren (lockert sich bei mir gerne mal). "Normale" Pinion-Kettenblätter gehen nicht, fürs Fatty brauchst du die starke Kröpfung des Spiders. (Deswegen auch spezielle, stärker gekröpfte Pinion-Kurbeln, die normalen gehen nicht)

Zum Gewicht: ich hab meine P1.18 mal gewogen: inkl Züge + Griff: 2840g; Kurbeln: 364g (die normalen gefrästen, ich nehme mal an, daß die fatbike-kurbeln nicht viel schwerer sind) Die Differenz zu X01 mußt du dir selber ausrechnen ;-)
insgesamt wiegt meins jetzt ca. 17kg (Differenz auf der Personenwaage mit/ohne Rad, hab nix besseres, interessiert mich aber auch nicht so..)
mit Bluto, teleskopstütze, Surly Lou auf 80er Halo Felgen + Schläuche (wobei die Kombination eigentlich nicht geht: Nicolai gibt ne maximale Reifenbreite von 110mm an, das ist aber eigentlich die maximale reifenfreiheit im Hinterbau, d.h. mit dem Lou (ca. 111mm) hast du links und rechts noch ca. 1mm Luft...) 


Du solltest also nen schmäleren Reifen nehmen und/oder ne schmälere Felge, was aber wiederum Gewicht spart...;-)

Ne empfehlenswerte Alternative ist m.M. nach das P1.12, spart nochmal 350g bei praktisch identischer Bandbreite; sollte ab Februar lieferbar sein, kannst Du einfach bei Nicolai statt des P1.18 ordern.

gruß,
Uli


----------



## corra (4. Januar 2015)

in meinem passt die kombi mit rolling dyrel nichtmehr 
ich finde es einen absoluten witz wie der Yoke gebaut ist da hätte man ohne probleme noch nen cm rausholen können

und für die angabe im neuen ´Katalog müssten die welche mit dem knüppel haben dort steht nur 4,7 ohne felgen angabe ............


----------



## corra (4. Januar 2015)

ich fahre zurzeit Dillinger 5 geiler reifen , passt auf RD grad noch rein.


----------



## hoodride (4. Januar 2015)

@drurs

Interessant wäre nochmal ein Foto vom unteren Yoke. Wenn ich es richtig sehe entstand das Bild in der Übersetzungsfindung noch mit der Kette.
Wie standen da die Ausfallenden, auch mittig?

@corra 

Kannst Du vielleicht zum Vergleich auch mal ein Bild vom oberen und unteren Yoke einstellen mit dem Dillinger?
Wo stehen Deine Ausfallenden?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (4. Januar 2015)

mach ich dir


----------



## drurs (4. Januar 2015)

Ausfallenden standen ca rel. weit vorne mit der Kette, jetzt mit Gates stehen die ca mittig; muss mal nach nem Bild vom unteren Yoke suchen, die Engstelle ist aber auf jeden Fall die Schweißnaht im oberen Yoke


----------



## drurs (4. Januar 2015)

So, nochmal ein Bild von der Reifenfreiheit am unteren Yoke:



Da wäre es ausreichend...
Und hier noch eins von der längseinstellung:


----------



## hoodride (4. Januar 2015)

Perfekt, Danke!

Das schaut doch ganz gut aus, der Dreck sitzt ja auch meistens auf der Lauffläche und nicht auf der Reifenflanke.


----------



## svennox (5. Januar 2015)

@drurs ..feines nicolai + carbonDrive


----------



## bikeundfly (25. Januar 2015)

Fast perfektes Fatbike Wetter heute, fehlte nur noch etwas mehr Schnee.


----------



## DeepStar23 (26. Januar 2015)

Hier lag auch endlich etwas Schnee.. Leider ist schon wieder alles weg..


----------



## BergabHeizer (5. Februar 2015)

Ich gehör nun auch zu den glücklichen dicken Argon Besitzern es wächst langsam aber sicher.


----------



## Zaskar01 (5. Februar 2015)

Weiss jemand die genaue Bezeichnung für die Rohloff für das Argon FAT. Ich bin irgendwie zu dumm das Richtige Teil herauszusuchen.

Danke Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (5. Februar 2015)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand die genaue Bezeichnung für die Rohloff für das Argon FAT. Ich bin irgendwie zu dumm das Richtige Teil herauszusuchen.
> 
> Danke Euch.



http://www.rohloff.de/de/produkte/speedhub_xl/index.html


----------



## Zaskar01 (5. Februar 2015)

Danke. Gehe ich richtig, wenn ich Rohloff Speedhub XL 500/14 XLB CC TS DB ordere für ein Argon FAT Scheibenbremse und Rolling Darryl Felge?


----------



## drurs (5. Februar 2015)

Ne,

XLB = Fatbike Variante -> ok 
entweder CC (=Schnellspanner) oder TS(=Schraubachse) hat beides seine Vor- und Nachteile
DB = mit Disc und damit automatisch externe Ansteuerung -> ok
Außerdem die OEM achsplatte, nicht die OEM2
(OEM2 stützt sich an der IS2000-Scheibenbremsenhalterung ab, OEM ist so ein kleiner Knubbel, der sich in der verlängerten Achsaufnahme am Rahmen abstützt (Kann ich grad nicht besser beschreiben...)
OEM/OEM2 lassen sich allerdings nachträglich auch noch tauschen (kostet halt ca. 20€ pro platte wenn ich mich recht erinnere...)

VG,
Uli


----------



## Zaskar01 (6. Februar 2015)

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. 

Okay, also bestelle ich Rohloff Speedhub XL 500/14 XLB CC TS DB OEM(1). Das ist dann auch für Gates Carbon passend?

Schwere Geburt, ich hoffe @drurs jetzt habe ich es richtig?


----------



## drurs (6. Februar 2015)

Fast;-)
Must dich nur noch entscheiden, ob du nen schnellspanner willst, dann ist es die
XLB 500/14 CC DB OEM
Oder die schraubachse ( mit 10*1mm Achsstummeln), dann is es
XLB 500/14 TS DB OEM


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zaskar01 (6. Februar 2015)

drurs schrieb:


> ...
> Must dich nur noch entscheiden, ob du nen schnellspanner willst, dann ist es die
> XLB 500/14 CC DB OEM
> ...



So jetzt haben wir es 

Danke Dir herzlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (8. Februar 2015)

was kostet denn die Rohloff XL im Vergleich zu nem Piniongetriebe?

ich meine, ob die Nabe noch Sinn macht...??


----------



## Zaskar01 (8. Februar 2015)

Inkl. Einspeichen schätze ich um die 1200€. Macht sicherlich nur Sinn, wenn der Rahmen ohne Pinionoption schon vorhanden ist.


----------



## BergabHeizer (18. März 2015)

Es wächst  morgen kommt die Gabel dann kann ich den Rest dran schrauben. Nur die Reifenfrage ist noch nicht geklärt


----------



## Vighor (18. März 2015)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Es wächst  morgen kommt die Gabel dann kann ich den Rest dran schrauben. Nur die Reifenfrage ist noch nicht geklärt


Auf der Marge Lite passt eventuel der Bulldozer aber kannst dich besser auf 4.0 Reifen beschränken.


----------



## BergabHeizer (18. März 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Auf der Marge Lite passt eventuel der Bulldozer aber kannst dich besser auf 4.0 Reifen beschränken.



Wollte eigentlich die Jumbo jim kaufen aber die verzögern sich bis Mai, daher schwank ich jetzt zwischen VanHelga und Hüsker Dü


----------



## Vighor (18. März 2015)

Soweit ich gelesen hab sind die beide gut. Liegt halt dran was du fährst  Dazu ist genug im fatbike Teil zu lesen.

Wie gesagt, Der Bulldozer ist breiter als 4.0 und mit 90mm Felge haste 1mm Platz zwischen Reifenwand und Sattelstrebe ..


----------



## barbarissima (18. März 2015)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich die Jumbo jim kaufen aber die verzögern sich bis Mai, daher schwank ich jetzt zwischen VanHelga und Hüsker Dü


Hätteste das nicht früher sagen können? Gestern gab es noch zwei JJ im Bikemarkt zu kaufen, sind jetzt aber weg


----------



## zoomer (18. März 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hätteste das nicht früher sagen können? Gestern gab es noch zwei JJ im Bikemarkt zu kaufen, sind jetzt aber weg



Ja, damit war zu rechnen ...

Aber so viel mehr als der Strassenneupreis musste jetzt auch nicht sein.
Ausserdem kann man ja nicht ausschliessen dass man den JJ vielleicht in naher Zukunft
an einem Fahrrad montiert serviert bekommt und dann ggf. eher auf einen zusätzlichen
4.8er Satz zurückgreifen möchte ...


----------



## BergabHeizer (19. März 2015)

Den Satz hab ich gesehen aber war mir einfach zu teuer.


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2015)

Gesamtgewicht 1643g  Preis 2,13€ pro Gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. Juni 2015)

Wunderschön


----------



## zoomer (15. Juni 2015)

Mir persönlich sind die optisch immer zu laut/aufregend und ggf. auch zu empfindlich.
Nexties zu hochprofilig. Ich würde mich nach was unauffälligem umsehen.

Gewichtsklasse, für leichte Fahrer, aber unerreicht.
Wenn sich die jemand leisten mag, warum nicht.


----------



## patrick_ (3. Juli 2015)

26+ geht auch: http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=131375&pagenum=1054#commentid5919200


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2015)

Bis zu welcher Reifenbreite paßt denn in deine Lefty???

G.


----------



## patrick_ (4. Juli 2015)

leider nicht mein Bike


----------



## drurs (27. Juli 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Gesamtgewicht 1643g  Preis 2,13€ pro Gramm


Sag mal @guru39 ist das zugehörige Rad eigentlich schon fertig?
Viele Grüße und bis übernächstes WE....;-)


----------



## guru39 (27. Juli 2015)

Nein noch ist es nicht fertig. Ich warte noch auf den Lenker, Vorbau und die weißen Bremsleitungen/Schaltzüge.


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2015)

coming soon


----------



## drurs (30. Juli 2015)

Machs nich so spannend... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (30. Juli 2015)

Nur mal so ein Tipp:
Wenn Du eine kleinere Blende nimmst, ist das ganze Bild scharf. So ist ja blöd....


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Nur mal so ein Tipp:
> Wenn Du eine kleinere Blende nimmst, ist das ganze Bild scharf. So ist ja blöd....



Danke! Das wusste ich nicht 

Freu mich wie Sau auf nächste Woche


----------



## zoomer (30. Juli 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Nur mal so ein Tipp:
> Wenn Du eine kleinere Blende nimmst, ist das ganze Bild scharf. So ist ja blöd....



Hat er doch gemacht, er hat auf Blende 2.8 gestellt,
Bei 22 wär's ja noch schlimmer ....


----------



## Timmy35 (31. Juli 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Freu mich wie Sau auf nächste Woche



Ich auch!


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2015)

Ich sags schon mal...
mein Geschmack ist es nicht.
IMHO nicht pornös


----------



## guru39 (4. August 2015)

drurs schrieb:


> Machs nich so spannend... ;-)



Jetzt aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (5. August 2015)

Also ich finde, dass am Sattel irgendwas fehlt.....

Aber sonst ist das Rad super


----------



## boesA_moench (24. August 2015)

FAT Spider ist Geil  Der Besitzer hatte mir von dem Plan erzählt und er hat es wirklich 1:1 umgesetzt  

Hab letzte Woche bei der Puffmutter auch wieder was bestellt


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (24. August 2015)

Tja, was soll ich sagen... Interessant ist es auf jeden Fall und konsequent umgesetzt im Detail. Das verdient Respekt! Leider habe ich eine leichte Spinnenphobie.
Aber warum gibt es da vorn so viel Spinnenwebengeflecht? Soll der Lenker wirklich 2x rumgedreht werden können beim Fahren?


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2015)

Die erste Puff 2.0 Geburt


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2015)

Und fertig! Leider vergessen zu wiegen, wird aber nachgeholt


----------



## svennox (20. November 2015)

..das schwarze "spider" wäre nichts für mich,
aber das nicolai in "raw" ist mal wieder "lecker"


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (20. November 2015)

patrick_ schrieb:


> 26+ geht auch: http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=131375&pagenum=1054#commentid5919200


Mann, das ging ja völlig an mir vorüber...
Ich bin kein Fatbike Fan, aber DAS FINDE ICH RICHTIG SCHÖN! 
Toller Aufbau und in Klasse Umgebung fotografiert!
Glückwunsch.


----------



## zoomer (20. November 2015)

^ lecker !


----------



## DanielHD17 (20. November 2015)

16,5 Kg ;-) Danke Guru


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2016)

Manno....eben wieder mein Fati Pinion auf der Nicolaiseite durchrechnen lassen. Jetzt laß ich doch mein Rocky immer unabgesperrt überall stehen, aber keiner klauts, damit ich mir ein Nico kaufen kann 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (18. Januar 2016)

Heute das erste mal ein Fatbike im Schnee bewegt
Leider ist das Bike nur geliehen, aber

FAZIT: das macht Laune


----------



## pillehille (3. Februar 2016)

Ein kleiner Testbericht zum Argon FAT
http://www.vennbike.de/2016/01/fat-im-skiurlaub.html


----------



## BergabHeizer (20. März 2016)

So ist es endlich perfekt für mich, die Bluto funktioniert endlich wie ne richtige Federgabel.


----------



## der-gute (21. März 2016)

im Ernst? FAST für die Bluto?


----------



## BergabHeizer (21. März 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> im Ernst? FAST für die Bluto?


Check, das ist mit der Druckstufe ne komplett andere Gabel! Davor war es binär...


----------



## vitality (29. März 2016)

Hi guys, sorry for writing English but my knowledge of German is below zero.

I been watching from side for a while, but I would like to share my version of fat argon.

Hire is lot of bikeporn material already, but my version is unique to.

Components:
frame – Nicolai Fat Argon Pinion city camo dizy size L
forks – German:A Flame Wide / Salsa Makwa (winter fork)
seat post – KS lev 150мм
seat – Ergon SME3 Pro Carbon
seat post clamp Thompson
headset– Hope
stem–Thompson elite x4 60mm
handlebar –Thompson Trail C
grips– Ergon GA1 evo
transmission– Pinion p 1.12
sprockets– 2 x Carbongates CDX 39t
drive belt- 122t CDX
bash guard – SRAM Truvativ
pedals– Spank oozy
brakes Tune KILL HILL 180mm discs
wheel set Nextie black eagle 2 65mm, pillar aero, fatking/onyx
tires– 45 NRTH Vanhelga/ Maxxis Mammoth/ D4 depends from season
weight 16kg of fun


Link to photo album

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/79935
I hope it work


P.S:
Sorry, some technical problems? During editing and straightly after saving it showing pictures, but after page update it does not show anything any help.


----------



## drurs (29. März 2016)

Hi, Sounds nice, unfortunately i cant open the pictures:-(  ?


----------



## vitality (29. März 2016)

drurs schrieb:


> Hi, Sounds nice, unfortunately i cant open the pictures:-(  ?



Now I know what was a problem too much too big photos at once.

Second attempt, if doesn’t work then I need help






















































Do I need one more bike?? Maybe full suspension Nicolai fat.


----------



## 19chris84 (15. April 2016)

Hey

Fährt hier jemand das Argon Fat mit schmäleren Reifen so um die 2,8-3"? Wär super wenn mir da einer seine Erfahrungen schreiben könnte. Will was fettes aber 4" sind mir einfach etwas zu viel des Guten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (1. Mai 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Fährt hier jemand das Argon Fat mit schmäleren Reifen so um die 2,8-3"? Wär super wenn mir da einer seine Erfahrungen schreiben könnte. Will was fettes aber 4" sind mir einfach etwas zu viel des Guten.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chris


Das nennt sich dann B+ oder 29+ .. Sollte im Argon Fat passen aber ist mir zu schmal


----------



## drurs (1. Mai 2016)

Ich fahrs zwar nicht, hab aber mal probeweise die Räder reingesetzt: knard in 29x3 passen problemlos rein (also 29+) wenn du aber ausschließlich so "schmale" Räder fahren willst fährst du den breiten q-Faktor umsonst rum...
(hab mal das bild gegen das richtige ausgetauscht...;-) )


----------



## svennox (10. Mai 2016)

drurs schrieb:


> Ich fahrs zwar nicht, hab aber mal probeweise die Räder reingesetzt: knard in 29x3 passen problemlos rein (also 29+) wenn du aber ausschließlich so "schmale" Räder fahren willst fährst du den breiten q-Faktor umsonst rum...
> (hab mal das bild gegen das richtige ausgetauscht...;-) )


..THX. für die Info..finde es nämlich genial das in dem FATbikeTEIL auch ein 29 zoll LRS perfekt paßt..
und vor allem sowas auch mal per Foto zu sehen


----------



## Deleted 344631 (1. November 2016)

Guten Morgen 

Kann mir bitte jemand die Hinterbaumasse eines ARGON FAT geben? Danke. Ich benötige die EInbaumasse für eine Rohloff, um sie als Weihnachtsgeschenk in ein Hinterrad einbauen zu lassen.

Wäre sehr schön, wenn mir jemand die Masse für Hinterbaubreite, und vielleicht auch die passende Rohloffnabe nennen könnte.


----------



## Vighor (1. November 2016)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Kann mir bitte jemand die Hinterbaumasse eines ARGON FAT geben? Danke. Ich benötige die EInbaumasse für eine Rohloff, um sie als Weihnachtsgeschenk in ein Hinterrad einbauen zu lassen.
> 
> Wäre sehr schön, wenn mir jemand die Masse für Hinterbaubreite, und vielleicht auch die passende Rohloffnabe nennen könnte.


Mein Argon Fat hat einen 170mm Hinterbau für Schnellspanner Nabe.
Eine Steckachse ist aber soweit ich mich erinnere auch möglich, für die Rohloff brauchst du aber die Schnellspanner Version.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (1. November 2016)

Oh, das ging schnell. Danke 

Also dieses hier => https://www.rohloff.de/de/produkte/speedhub-xl-fatbike-170mm/index.html ?

Ist ein ARGON FAT der ersten Generation. Schnellpsanner ist vorhanden. 

Muss das alles generalsstabsmässig vorbereiten, da die Rohloff ein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden soll und die Freundin das Rad nicht vermessen kann und wir anderen unauffällig nicht messen können  Müssen alles vorbereiten um den Umbau innerhalb eines Tages über die Bühne zu bekommen.

Nochmal Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captnchaos (3. November 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe bei meinem 2016er Argon Fat eine Speedhub 500/14 XL - CC DB OEM (Artikel-Nr. 8027XL) in 170mm einbaubreite verbaut. Die Variante mit OEM2-Achsplatte und Monkeybone PM-Adapter zur Drehmomentabstützung kann ich nicht empfehlen, am besten nimmst Du die OEM-Achsplatte zur Abstützung des Drehmoments direkt im Ausfallende.

Ist der Rahmen denn bereits mit einer Rohloff-Zugführung ausgestattet ?



Flashy Orange mit Decals in Hoshi-blau 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Deleted 344631 (4. November 2016)

Ah, danke. Das ist ein sehr guter Hinweis, wie ich sehe auch praxisnah  

Ja der Rahmen ist für Rohloff vorbereitet, da sollte es keine Schwierigkeiten geben.

Okay, dann werden wir mal das Geld zusammensammeln und bestellen, damit im Dezember der Umbau über die Bühne gehen kann.

Danke, nochmal.


----------



## heinzl (26. Dezember 2016)

Hi Leute,

welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr denn? Würde für mich L mit 1,88m und 93 SL passen?

Und sollte L für mich passen: ist vielleicht jemand eines L Rahmens oder aber eines ganzen Bikes überdrüssig und würde es in verantwortungsvolle Hände abgeben wollen? 

Grüße und noch schöne Restweihnachten,
Friedrich


----------



## JensXTR (7. Januar 2017)




----------



## JensXTR (23. Januar 2017)

hier nochmal was vom Wochenende...


----------



## svennox (24. Januar 2017)

..ach ja...hätte ich blos damals das FATBIKE von @guru39 genommen..
GEBRAUCHT versteht sich...NEU is mir das Ganze zu teuer..
..aber ich glaube es war sowieso etwas zu klein für mich


----------



## captnchaos (2. Februar 2017)

Such das Fattie ....


----------



## svennox (15. März 2018)

..endlich passiert hier mal was..
LEIDER hab ich noch immer kein nicolaiFATBIKE  :


----------



## JensXTR (15. März 2018)

svennox schrieb:


> ..endlich passiert hier mal was..
> LEIDER hab ich noch immer kein nicolaiFATBIKE  :


Ich habe bald eins übrig... bei Interesse einfach mal melden


----------



## svennox (17. März 2018)

@JensXTR ..wow ..auch die Ausstattung is ok. ..sogar mit Carbon-Drive .. sehr lecker ! 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/83574


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starcraft (23. März 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Ich habe bald eins übrig... bei Interesse einfach mal melden



Was stellst du dir denn preislich vor? Verkaufst du alternativ nur den Rahmen?


----------



## JensXTR (23. März 2018)

Starcraft schrieb:


> Was stellst du dir denn preislich vor? Verkaufst du alternativ nur den Rahmen?



Schreib mir mal ne PN.

Danke und Gruß
Jens


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Mai 2018)

Passt hinten auf 80er Felge ein HüskerDü 4.8 oder ähnliches in 4.8? 
Bin drauf und dran ein Rahmen zu bestellen (ohne PI)
Merci


----------



## hoodride (25. Mai 2018)

Der Lou in 4.8 hat bei mir (11 fach/80mm RD Felge) im kleinsten Gang ganz leicht gestreift.


----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2018)

Kundenauftrag. Rahmen war/ist nicht für Rohloff bestellt worden.


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. Dezember 2018)

Ftage: passt die Bluto unter dem Steuerrohr durch (also voller Lenkeinschlag)?


----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2018)

Jup. Damit kannste du X-ups machen bis der Arzt kommt


----------



## Eddy2012 (18. Dezember 2018)

Geiles Gerät!!!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## svennox (22. Dezember 2018)

ohhjaa ..immer wieder sehr lecker ..vor allem in silber !
ps. kann man eigentlich den nicolai-Argon-Rahmen auch in RAW bestellen,
ALSO SPRICH .. das die Schweißnähte nicht überlackiert sind.. sondern nur mir Klarlack überzogen wurden ?

Hab ich bisher so noch nicht gesehen, wäre also ein echtes Einzelstück ..könnte mir noch mehr gefallen ..auch wenn..
.. ich eigentlich gerade im Besitz bin .. eines tollen FAT - Vehikels .. mit Titan - Rahmen ..aber eben nicht von nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (22. Dezember 2018)

von nicolai direkt nur in "factory raw"...
also ohne klarlack oder klarpulver
ausser der guru hat da eine specialconnection..

zum thema raw mit klarlack sollte es mittlerweile einige
forumsbeiträge geben in welchen alle erdenklichen vor und nachteile behandelt wurden 

aus eigener erfahrung kann ich sagen das ein raw rahmen mit klarpulver beschichtet
sehr gut funktionieren kann,
in meinem fall war es ein alu rahmen der erst 3M scotchbrite gebürstet wurde (mit feiner körnung)
und dann klar gepulvert ..
der rahmen ist inzwischen in dritter hand, ca 12 jahre alt und sieht immer noch top aus..

gruss accu

PS: ende februar 2019 gibt es wieder eine charge argon fat...


----------



## Deleted 482182 (22. Dezember 2018)

accutrax schrieb:


> PS: ende februar 2019 gibt es wieder eine charge argon fat...



Da bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Dezember 2018)

svennox schrieb:


> ohhjaa ..immer wieder sehr lecker ..vor allem in silber !
> ps. kann man eigentlich den nicolai-Argon-Rahmen auch in RAW bestellen,
> ALSO SPRICH .. das die Schweißnähte nicht überlackiert sind.. sondern nur mir Klarlack überzogen wurden ?
> 
> ...



Gibt es natürlich in RAW von Nicolai 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Bilder geklaut von @Schofszipfe


----------



## Deleted 482182 (22. Dezember 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gibt es natürlich in RAW von Nicolai
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 807128 Anhang anzeigen 807129 Anhang anzeigen 807135 Anhang anzeigen 807136 Anhang anzeigen 807137 Anhang anzeigen 807138 Anhang anzeigen 807139 Anhang anzeigen 807140 Anhang anzeigen 807134
> 
> Bilder geklaut von @Schofszipfe


Bald Deins


----------



## accutrax (22. Dezember 2018)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Da bin ich wieder dabei



ich auch...

gruss accu


----------



## Deleted 482182 (22. Dezember 2018)

accutrax schrieb:


> ich auch...
> 
> gruss accu


Fat Argon Treffen 2019  im Bräustüberl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (22. Dezember 2018)

...

gruss accu


----------



## franky-biking (14. August 2019)

Moin zusammen,

Ich mach hier nochmal auf weil ich mal ne Frage hab. Hat sich schon mal jemand ein Argon Fat in XL (Custom Geo) anfertigen lassen?  Mich würd mal interessieren wie das aussehen würde. Oder vielleicht kennt ihr jemanden?

Gruß Franky


----------



## svennox (19. August 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gibt es natürlich in RAW von Nicolai
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 807128 Anhang anzeigen 807129 Anhang anzeigen 807135 Anhang anzeigen 807136 Anhang anzeigen 807137 Anhang anzeigen 807138 Anhang anzeigen 807139 Anhang anzeigen 807140 Anhang anzeigen 807134
> 
> Bilder geklaut von @Schofszipfe


..ich steh voll drauf


----------

